# pics of new Hartge Classics



## pixelated (Dec 31, 2001)

a BIG THANK YOU to Sam at D2 in Alhambra!!! I love my wheels :thumb:

<img src ="http://www.e46fanatics.com/phorum/attach/e46_new/IMG_0416.JPG">


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

Looks great! I see the rear tire size in the photo, what are the wheel width and tire sizes? Is your car lowered?


----------



## pixelated (Dec 31, 2001)

Thanks!! No, the car's not lowered. Just the sport suspension that comes with the coupe. They're 18x8.5 with 235/40/18 tires. But if you get 19s, you'll definitely have to get the car lowered, otherwise, it'll look like an SUV


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Falken's? How are they?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

I like Hartge Classics, but they are too heavy


----------



## pixelated (Dec 31, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *Falken's? How are they? *


Yeah, I was supposed to get Nitto 555s but that's another story altogether...

but yeah, the Falkens are pretty decent so far. No complaints yet. The road noise isnt' so bad. No louder than my stock contis. I really like the tread. Looks pretty aggressive!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

18x8.5 Classics were high on my list... till I found out how much they weighed. Had heavy (BBS RX) wheels on my old car and it really affected the car's dynamics, so as nice as they look, I had to cross em off.
In the end the Alpinas ended up way lighter than stocks so I have no complaints. :thumb:


----------



## low (Jan 2, 2002)

*nice wheels epham!*

didnt know that you were at fanatics a while ago.. you work close, wave to the 01 topaz sedan!! :thumb:


----------



## pixelated (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: nice wheels epham!*



low said:


> *didnt know that you were at fanatics a while ago.. you work close, wave to the 01 topaz sedan!! :thumb: *


yup, that's me! One and the same :thumb: Wave hi next time you see me in the Sorrento Valley area!


----------



## JT - '02 330i (Dec 29, 2001)

My next set of tires are going to be the Falken Azenis Sports. The autocross guys seem to love em. (and I'm sure I'll love not autocrossing on my slip and slide all season Goodyear GS-A's)

Whole lotta rubber on the ground.  (And cheep too.)


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

*Love those wheels!*

Still think you should drop the car, though


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

UMMMM Excuse me BUT you *DO NOT* have to roll your fender to fit 19s. There are people slammed on coils w/ 19" wheels that haven't rolled their fenders and have no problems.

btw: epham the car is looking good :thumb:


----------



## low (Jan 2, 2002)

Clem said:


> *UMMMM Excuse me BUT you DO NOT have to roll your fender to fit 19s. There are people slammed on coils w/ 19" wheels that haven't rolled their fenders and have no problems.
> *


did someone wake up on the wrong side of the bed???:lmao: :lmao:

time to upgrade that sig, epham!


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

low said:


> *
> 
> did someone wake up on the wrong side of the bed???:lmao: :lmao:
> 
> time to upgrade that sig, epham! *


No I just hate misinformation :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Welcome to the club! They look AWESOME!:thumb:


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

SWEEEEEEETTTT!! :thumb: 

Two words though.

TIRE DRESSING!!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

My favorite effect is how they pick up the chrome from around the windows.

Looks VERY nice. Very balanced.

On a TiAg car, the silver wheels are nearly the same color: (and what a great chance to show off *my* car, too:thumb: ) Sorry for the slow server.


----------



## pixelated (Dec 31, 2001)

Clem said:


> *UMMMM Excuse me BUT you DO NOT have to roll your fender to fit 19s. There are people slammed on coils w/ 19" wheels that haven't rolled their fenders and have no problems.
> 
> btw: epham the car is looking good :thumb: *


Sorry for the misinfo! I suck!  But I could have sworn that I read about people getting 19s and they had to roll their fenders? ANyway, thanks for clarifying for me then!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

People who try to run 10in wheels or not enough offset definitely hafta roll their fenders, 19 or not.


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

shifty said:


> *anyway lookin good..no need to lower it *


I'm sorry, but it's the law. If you get fancy rims, you must lower your car. Check your local vehicle code. No, really.

OK, maybe not.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

WTF? I think I saw you drive by the other day...Do you live or work around the San Gabriel Valley? I was driving on Atlantic Blvd north bound, south of Garvey and saw an Alpine white coupe with the same exact setup.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *WTF? I think I saw you drive by the other day...Do you live or work around the San Gabriel Valley? I was driving on Atlantic Blvd north bound, south of Garvey and saw an Alpine white coupe with the same exact setup. *


 my old car has 4 doors..not a coupe. It no longer exists and has been sold back to stock. I now drive a modded 2002 Topaz Blue M3:bigpimp:


----------



## low (Jan 2, 2002)

will you all just shaddup already!!:lmao: :lmao: 

jk...this good info:thumb:


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

Hey [email protected],

If you were referring to my post where I reported what I was told by a sales representative at the Hartge main store in Beckingen Germany than I will respond with this. I didn't merely speak with a receptionist. Why would you presume that? I went to the Hartge main store and spoke at length with a customer service agent about the fitting procedure, costs, benefits and other details of installing Hartge wheels and suspension. So why don't you get your facts straight?

http://www.hartge.de/Uk/indexuk.html


----------



## BeamerDaddy2001 (Sep 12, 2002)

bump


----------

